# Narragansett Brewing Co. Providence, RI



## RIBottleguy (Apr 22, 2012)

These are probably the oldest or second oldest style of the Narragansett beer bottles, which I have always enjoyed finding.  I found the one on the left in a river bank two days ago.  It's my 9th version of the Narragansett bottles, I think there are at least 15 out there.


----------



## jpoff430 (Apr 22, 2012)

Those are cool.  I collect old beer cans and have a couple from that brewery but I really love the embossing on those bottles.


----------



## splante (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice finds..a lot of gansett collectors in RI should have no trouble selling extras..again nice find...


----------

